# American Hardwood Information Center



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

These may have been posted before but I just came across a couple of excellent links for wood identification and tons of other information.

The American Hardwood Information Center

Guide to American Hardwood Species


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Deb, I saved them.


----------

